

Can Urine Rescue Hydrogen-Powered Cars? - bishvili
http://www.greencarreports.com/blog/1022028_can-urine-rescue-hydrogen-powered-cars

======
pedalpete
Strange title as the articles conclusion points directly to creating
electricity from hydrogen for homes, rather than cars. That's the beauty of
electric cars. For the most part they don't care what the source of their
electricity is.

------
onreact-com
PEEtroleum rules!

